# POC Surf



## Cardiff (Aug 10, 2006)

Did a little surf fishing today and was able to land this big stingray on my surf rod with a penn battle 7000! Took two hours to get it in! Took pictures then released it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Pretty big ray, congrats. Not my favorite things to catch or handle but always enjoy the battle.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Good Lord!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice ray, I love catching those things.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That was a real battle I am sure, wtg!


----------



## ryanrhodes993 (Jul 22, 2016)

That's scary to know those are by my feet while trout fishing


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I hate catching those freaking things lol, but they make for some good pics.


----------

